# puppy being sick??!!



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

hi all, need some help. I have a 4/5 month old puppy who has had a few problems which are now almost sorted but recently he has been waking up very early in the morning, throwing up on my floor, then he eats it and goes back to sleep. This has also happened a couple of times immediately after a walk.

i have been to vet with him and the vet was not very concerned and told me to just keep an eye on him and especially his faeces for any change??

I just wondered if anyone has had a simmilar experience or has an idea of what the problem could be.

any and all help appreciated greatly.


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

What breed/size is the puppy?

My bernese male started doing something similar when he was a puppy, it was sorted by him eating from a raised bowl stand, if he doesnt eat from it he eats his dinner so quickly that sooner or later it comes back up pretty much the way it went down! It was normally within an hour of him eating but sometimes if it didnt, walking or over-excitement brought it back up.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

is the puppy just throwing up bile or food?


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah as others have asked what breed is he? was he from a breeder? has he had all his vaccinations?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

could he /she of eaten anything? (that it wasnt supposed too)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mine often do this is they have eaten too fast its a form of easier digestion mothers do this for pups they eat then regurge the food for the pups to eat making it easier for the delicate tums to digest

also the change in weather could be another reason as when its warm it can effect the digestion


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

He is a presa canario, is 5 months old, was badly neglected by his owner but nearly back to health, apart from being quite small for his age. He has not eaten anything he shouldnt have, that im aware of, i always feed from a raised surface. all but one time it was food he threw up (once he threw up mucus like stuff but he had not eaten recently, this has only happened once) ?????????????


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

rakpeterson said:


> He is a presa canario, is 5 months old, was badly neglected by his owner but nearly back to health, apart from being quite small for his age. He has not eaten anything he shouldnt have, that im aware of, i always feed from a raised surface. all but one time it was food he threw up (once he threw up mucus like stuff but he had not eaten recently, this has only happened once) ?????????????


 
was the mucus thrown up in the morning ?

the food i would say regurging for easier digestion if the vets not worried then thats what it probably is


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> was the mucus thrown up in the morning ?
> 
> the food i would say regurging for easier digestion if the vets not worried then thats what it probably is


no was in the evening, he had eaten that morning but not during the day as i was going to try him on two feeds instead of three but he's not ready for it yet.

what he threw up was very white. some people i was with said that i should be very concerned about it but he has been fine otherwise and as i said the vet didn't panic, just told me to keep an eye on him.

didn't realise puppies did this to help digestion, makes sense i guess.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Maybe change his food for a Sensitive one a bit lighter on the stomach. My puppy is now 7/8 months most evenings she will throw up once(food or white froth) I put this down to the stuff she chews up during the day, twigs, plastic whatever she can get hold of:lol2: She is well in her self though and looks great


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

rakpeterson said:


> no was in the evening, he had eaten that morning but not during the day as i was going to try him on two feeds instead of three but he's not ready for it yet.
> 
> what he threw up was very white. some people i was with said that i should be very concerned about it but he has been fine otherwise and as i said the vet didn't panic, just told me to keep an eye on him.
> 
> didn't realise puppies did this to help digestion, makes sense i guess.


i wouldnt worry at all really was he out on a walk or had he been running about 

the sounds very much like him getting a lil warm 

in the summer every morning all my sled dogs will bring up a bit of bile from it being so warm


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

when the mucus stuff came up we were on a walk, just walked back on to my road and it was a nice day and it was the longest walk he'd been on. I was careful not to over exert him and it was no more than a casual stroll but i think your probably right, he seems too normal for it to be a serious problem but i was worried and knew someone on here would know


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

rakpeterson said:


> when the mucus stuff came up we were on a walk, just walked back on to my road and it was a nice day and it was the longest walk he'd been on. I was careful not to over exert him and it was no more than a casual stroll but i think your probably right, he seems too normal for it to be a serious problem but i was worried and knew someone on here would know


yeah i would go with he got a lil too warm thats all 

if he shows signs of being poorly like getting depressed, runny bum, going off food then yes worry but if he is fine in general and his normal self i wouldnt worry 

people them self when getting warm feel sick and also when they get over excited too pretty much the same thing happens with dogs


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

If he's sick mostly in the mornings either feed his last meal later by a couple of hours or so, or divide his last meal up into two so one portion can be his supper. Make sure he eliminates before he goes to bed.

Often when pups are sick in the morning its normally bile. Caused by the stomach 'over working' because pup is hungry.

Either way it wont hurt to try it!


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

cool, thanks for everyones help, putting my mind at rest.


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

My last German Shepherd was a sicky thing. Most mornings she would bring up bile right from a young age, my vet wasn't bothered about it as he said she was healthy, so I stopped worrying. She lived to be a little over 12 years so it couldn't have done her much harm.


----------

